

Ubuntu 14.04 - scope
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/

======
chilledheart
edited

press release available here:
[http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-lts-the-
cloud-p...](http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-lts-the-cloud-
platform-of-choice/), though the release build is not out(only daily build
yet).

------
nodata
Not final. Flagged.

